# need to calculate how and what health levy refund should be



## jantee007 (31 May 2012)

Hi iLL give all my details as best i can to help with this ,

Basiclly I am entitled to health levy refund due to holding medical card which was issued at the end of 2010 ....

I have the medical card from financial hardship exeptions , that question may have been asked but not relevant , anyhow ....

Gross Earnings - 60,326

Employee PRSI - 4,562.93

Total Employer + Emplyee PRSI - 11,048.08 

Tax - 8651.15

Class A1 

52 weeks 

I have sent my medical card details to Oisin House and my pps number asking for a review/ claim , received a letter toady saying " a refund of pay related social insurance has been processed in my case " 
The amount refunded was 279.43 euro which represents the employees share of the refund ....

So I got 279.43 euro I find this a bit low as others say the average is 300 to 500 and my gross being a bit more . Ive no idea how to do the calculation can you help me please , 

did they maybe just give me a prsi refund but not take into the account of my health levy and medical card ? as for  me I dont know , 

would apreciate any help  as to , how its calculated ? , does my refund seem low ?

I thought it would be closer to 1200 euro dont ask why , thanks this seems like a very knowlegeable site .


----------



## mandelbrot (31 May 2012)

Is it maybe because you only held the medical card for part of the year? i.e. maybe you were liable for Health Levy on your earnings up to the point where you received the medical card... 

I have no idea whether or not that's the case, but it strikes me as a possible explanation. I'm sure Black Sheep, Welfarite or Mrs Vimes will come along and enlighten us if you sit tight...


----------



## jantee007 (31 May 2012)

thanks mandelbrot that went through my head too , but im nearly sure the entitlement would be for the year as i got it in november so 2 months would maybe make it a high payment ... I know with the income levy the whole years money was refunded even though only had it for part year , 
thanks for reply hopefully the others can help , its all food for help , you may still be right


----------



## vandriver (31 May 2012)

When did you get the card (date).About 16th November?


----------



## vandriver (31 May 2012)

Because my calculations are that you got exactly 6 weeks at prsi rate a2(over €500 with medical card).


----------



## jantee007 (1 Jun 2012)

yes it was very near that either the 10th to the 22nd , should i not get it for the full year ? thats what haened with the income levy i know its different , ? thanks for rely very helpful


----------



## jantee007 (2 Jun 2012)

Coudl or would anyone else have any info , if you get your medical card mid year will they refund the full 12 mths of the health levy ? or just the months you had it ? 

It is a different scenario than earning less than the 26,000 euro as these people get the full years payments , under that criteria ... 

I`d presume the likes of me who payed the full 52 weeks would have the same entitlement ? would hope anyway .... I did say before with the income levy you would get the full years back regardless of how long you held the card ...

heres hoping for some good news .... 

ps I know I should phone them , Ive tried cant get through , thanks again//

any takers ?


----------



## elacsaplau (1 Jul 2012)

Hi 

Any one have an idea how long it takes for the health levy refund to be processed?


----------



## theresa1 (12 Sep 2012)

I just got a letter from PRSI Refunds Section telling me application for a refund of the Health Levy has been processed. I am getting some money back from 2008 - it states that for 2010 I only paid contribution at a rate which is not liable for the Health Levy.

My main query is that it states for 2009 - "Please ask your employer to supply a breakdown of your weekly earnings and PRSI or a copy of your Tax Deduction card."


Does this mean I should get this information from my employer and then make a new application for 2009 to the Department of Social Protection. They dont say what I should do with this information when I get it?


----------



## mandelbrot (13 Sep 2012)

They mean for your employer to supply them with the breakdown. There should be a claim reference number and a return name & address on the letter?


----------



## theresa1 (13 Sep 2012)

It has a Payment Ref but nothing asking employer or I to return anything to them.


----------



## mandelbrot (13 Sep 2012)

theresa1 said:


> It has a Payment Ref but nothing asking employer or I to return anything to them.



Yes they have! That's what "please ask your employer to supply..." means, your employer supplying it to you isn't going to do anyone any good is it, it's only when they receive it that anything will actually happen!

So you have 2 choices: 
1. Do EXACTLY what the letter says and ask your employer for the breakdown etc... and put it in a drawer in your house or whatever. That way you can be certain you won't get your refund.

2. Use your common sense, get the details from your employer, and forward them to the refunds section, quoting that payment reference number.

I know which one I'd do, but it's your choice!


----------



## theresa1 (7 Oct 2012)

Any idea on how long it takes them to send out the cheque after the letter advising you are due a refund? I'm waiting a few week's now. I've heard the phone number is a disaster to try and get through to.


----------

